
Raising the Dead (2005) - Tomte
http://www.outsideonline.com/1922711/raising-dead
======
wetmore
Gripping article. I read it about five years ago and still remember it
clearly.

If you are browsing and aren't sure if the length of the article is worth your
time, the goal of this comment is to convince you it is!

~~~
sakopov
Gripping is exactly how i was going to describe it in my comment. Amazing read
and amazingly well-written. One of the reasons why I still subscribe to
Outside, still. I equate deep diving to wingsuit proximity flying. The amount
of risk taken is just overwhelming.

------
dguaraglia
The writing in this article reminds me of Jon Krakauer (of Into Thin Air
fame). Actually, this article got me into reading about extreme sports, which
got me to Krakauer, who I consider one of the finest American non-fiction
writers.

~~~
vmarshall23
You'd probably like this as well:

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/112066.Moments_of_Doubt_...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/112066.Moments_of_Doubt_and_Other_Mountaineering_Writings)

~~~
dguaraglia
Thanks! Put it on my Kindle queue :)

------
24gttghh
The description of the video is haunting. That was some excellent writing.

